# Suse 9.1 - neuinst. 2 probs...



## PlatCraft (18. August 2005)

*Suse 9.1 - lan wird beim hochfahren nicht richtig geladen*

hallo,

ich hab soeben suse 9.1 erfolgreich installiert - nach einigen stunden habe ich es auch geschafft, das wlan zu konfigurieren - aber leider stehe ich vor dem problem, dass das lan offenbar beim starten nicht richtig geladen wird!

d.h. ich habe weder eine verbindung zum router noch eine "richtige" ip adresse - wie sie mein router vergeben würde - sobald ich im yast2 den punkt netzwerkkarten in netzwerkgeräte öffne und wieder schließe

(=ich verändere nichts! und das netzwerk wird dann meines wissens von yast neu gestartet)

funktioniert alles perfekt...

daher gehe ich in meiner "windows" denkensweise davon aus, dass irgendwas beim starten des rechners schief geht... 
(der STARTMODE ist auf onboot...)

EDIT:
das 2. was mich beschäftigt ist, dass ich keine möglichkeit habe mich im kde als root einzuloggen und auf den "normalen" kde arbeitsbildschirm zu kommen...

...sobald ich mich als root einlogge kommt automatisch YaST2 und wenn ich es beende bin ich als root wieder ausgeloggt...
 -> root einloggproblem is sloved...


          

hoffnungsvoll wartend auf bleibe ich zurück
lg
PlatCraft

EDIT: folgende Meldung bekomme ich beim starten:
waiting for madatory devices wlan-id-00:0f:b5:28:d6:b7
18 17 16 15 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0
                  no interface found


----------



## PlatCraft (20. August 2005)

...mensch leute kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## CanDela (20. August 2005)

versuchs einfach mal im linuxforum ... dort findest du sicher eine lösung


----------



## PlatCraft (22. August 2005)

*problem gelöst...*

Problemlösung war nicht die Verbindung zum Router sondern der beim Systemstart noch nicht geladene Treiber...

http://www.pro-linux.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1117824#1117824


----------

